# This is GREAT!!



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

What a great gun. I am so happy that I traded for this. Accurate and just fantastic.
Thanks for the encouragement from all who suggested I go for it.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Frank
It sounds like you could be coming down with a bad case of SIGness.....enjoy and stay safe


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Frank
> It sounds like you could be coming down with a bad case of SIGness.....enjoy and stay safe


I think "coming down with" is the understatement. I believe that ship sailed a while ago. Thanks for taking the time to reply.
Be safe, Frank.


----------

